
Legalization of Marijuana vs. American Stupidity - Global College Blog - chrisholley
http://www.globalcollegeblog.com/legalization-of-marijuana-vs-american-stupidity.html
======
dfc
Can I upvote a a candidate for worst written article on HN? I'm not sure the
author did any review other than using his browser's spellcheck feature.

